# 2 Goldens in Shelter--ROCKY MOUNT, NC



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Think they are owner surrender. Can anyone near there help? 252-972-1390

7 months--M/F. Ross and Rose.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

There is a new member here that was just approved by GRRA for a golden. He is from Ga. He may be interested in getting one of both of these guys. Don't know if he wants to go to NC to get them though. I will see if I can find the thread.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

goldhaven said:


> There is a new member here that was just approved by GRRA for a golden. He is from Ga. He may be interested in getting one of both of these guys. Don't know if he wants to go to NC to get them though. I will see if I can find the thread.


Thank you goldhaven!!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Wagners Mom said:


> Think they are owner surrender. Can anyone near there help? 252-972-1390
> 
> 7 months--M/F. Ross and Rose.


Please send information on these dogs to the Golden rescues that cover NC. 

Golden Retriever Rescue Club of Charlotte (GRRCC)
Neuse River Golden Retriever Rescue
Triad Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc. 

YOu can always find the list of Golden rescues on the GRCA website:

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

mylissyk said:


> Please send information on these dogs to the Golden rescues that cover NC.
> 
> Golden Retriever Rescue Club of Charlotte (GRRCC)
> Neuse River Golden Retriever Rescue
> ...


I already sent to Neuse River and Triad Golden--will send to Charlotte now. Sorry I should've said that! Thanks!!


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Just found the other thread. It is 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...79-uncontrollable-excitement.html#post1744592

I copied your post in there.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

goldhaven said:


> Just found the other thread. It is
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...79-uncontrollable-excitement.html#post1744592
> 
> I copied your post in there.


Thanks goldhaven! Will go check it out!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wagners Mom said:


> I already sent to Neuse River and Triad Golden--will send to Charlotte now. Sorry I should've said that! Thanks!!


Thank you! 

I think NRGRR covers this shelter and most likely will take them if they have available space. If not, they'll work with the Charlotte Club and Triad.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I think NRGRR covers this shelter and most likely will take them if they have available space. If not, they'll work with the Charlotte Club and Triad.


Great! I hope between the 3, someone can help! 

I' wish I could bring them here, but my lab prevents my hospitality as she is just not a very gracious host at all. :uhoh:


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

They are NOT safe yet--but I have word that Neuse River Golden Rescue is working on it. So please everyone, cross your fingers!!!!!!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey, I'm just south of Charlotte, please PM me if I can do anything to help out, I'm willing to help drive and I will go pick them up if need be. 
Kristy


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

nolefan said:


> Hey, I'm just south of Charlotte, please PM me if I can do anything to help out, I'm willing to help drive and I will go pick them up if need be.
> Kristy


Thanks Kristy!!!! I sure will!!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Any update on these dogs ???


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Kristy, got an email from Neuse River--they are working on it, but having a hard time getting up with the shelter. So I was able to find an email for them--so HOPEFULLY all is still ok, so far. Lots of interest in them, so I'm praying they will be SAFE, one way or the other. I've asked for an update, so hopefully they will update asap.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Pending Rescue Pickup!!!! Will post when they are out, but this is looking REALLY good for this beautiful pair!!!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

SAVED!! By Wilson County Humane Society (they work strictly out of foster homes!). 

YAY!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wagner's Mom*

Wagner's Mom

Thanks for letting us know they are safe.
Were they saved by Neuse River or Wilson County Humane Society?


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi Karen! Wilson County Humane Society was the one that picked them up and saved them.

Neuse River was trying, as well--but last I heard they were having trouble making contact with the shelter. Perhaps when they did finally make contact, Wilson Co had already stepped up.  (though I don't know for sure). 

So happy they are safe and in a loving foster home today instead of a shelter.


----------



## moyetoye (Jul 7, 2012)

How would I get in contact about adoption of rose? Really looking another female
Golden after loosing my Roxy to bone cancer few weeks ago. 919-422-8698


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

moyetoye said:


> How would I get in contact about adoption of rose? Really looking another female
> Golden after loosing my Roxy to bone cancer few weeks ago. 919-422-8698


 
She is with the Wilson Humane Society-here is the link to their website. Adopt info and application are avialable on line. I'll check to see if she's still listed on PF, she's beautiful!

Wilson County Humane Society

I don't see her listed anymore, but here's the WHS's phone number to call to be sure. She was a beauty!

(252) 243-2566

Here's a listing of the NC GR Rescues-several of them have a some really nice girls available. Adopt info and policy are on their websites. 


*The Golden Retriever Club of America National Rescue Committee*

*North Carolina*

Golden Retriever Rescue Club of Charlotte (GRRCC)
Neuse River Golden Retriever Rescue
Triad Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Moyetoye*

Moyetoye

Just in case Rose has already been adopted, there are Golden Ret. Rescues in North Carolina you can look into, too.

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## moyetoye (Jul 7, 2012)

That is awesome thank you! Great an helpful site you guys have.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Welcome to the board, moyetoye!  

Did you see the 3 yr old in a shelter in SC that needs a home? Maybe he would be an option for you? And we could all pull together and try to get tranport for you?


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Here is his link: 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-due-out-date-tomorrow-shelter-s-caolina.html


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Wagners Mom said:


> Here is his link:
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-due-out-date-tomorrow-shelter-s-caolina.html


Oh shoot...Carolina Mom just pointed out to me he is rescue only.  So hope one of them can help him.


----------

